# Alma Mater?



## deadheadskier (Feb 9, 2008)

Curious about fellow azers edumacation

* If you went to college, where did you go? *

* what year did you graduate? *

* what was your degree?  *

* is your degree relative to your profession today? *


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 9, 2008)

* If you went to college, where did you go? *  Out of high school I went to Skidmore for a year, then took two years off to ski bum.  I went back and finished up at the University of Vermont

* what year did you graduate? * 2000

* what was your degree?  * BS in Private Recreation Management, emphasis on the 'BS' :lol:

* is your degree relative to your profession today? * 

Not at all.  I now work in Sales.  The Private Recreation Management program was the closest thing to a Resort Management program UVM offered.  At the time, I wanted to be a manager at a ski area, so this seemed like a good choice.  What they don't tell you is that most managers at ski areas work 70 to 80 hours a week during winter time, leaving precious little time to ski and that the salary you are paid will pretty much never be enough to afford a home in a ski town.  

I left ski resort jobs in 2004 and the operations side of the hotel industry as a whole last spring.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 9, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Curious about fellow azers edumacation
> 
> * If you went to college, where did you go? *
> 
> ...



I went to UVM..the University of Vermont.  I was in the school of business Administration and I graduated in 2001.  My concentration was in marketing and skiing untracked at Stowe.  My degree is relative to my profession when it comes to the psychology and sociology of dealing with different people..groups of people..and since college I took a seminar on How To Deal With Difficult People which has helped tremondously in my work and personal life.  Education is good...whether you take a class..ski lesson..read a book from the library..or read hear about a mad steezy ski day.  

I can't wait to ski Stowe again late winter/early spring..I have a feeling there's enough snow for some tree skiing..:idea:


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 9, 2008)

Graduated UMass Lowell in 2000 with a BS in Psychology/Criminal Justice which is generally unrelated to my current profession. Most people think I majored in Business. Company pays 100% for business related course work, so I am currently considering a M.B.A. program.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 9, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Curious about fellow azers edumacation
> 
> * If you went to college, where did you go? *
> 
> ...



Graduated HS in 86
Went U Maine for 1 year and joined the Army for 4.
Got out went to Colby, grad 95 with a BA in Economics and German. Which prepared me well for my current career as a Graphic Designer. :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 10, 2008)

Bachelors study ---Economics - King's College 
Masters study -Educational Administration - St Lawrence University
Doctoral study- Higher Education  University of Buffalo

 My career goal as a young guy was to work at a college.

 I Retired @ 51  after 31 years in Higher Education  > In addition for 15 yrs during that time  i had a parallel profession as a  partner in a consulting operation offering custom designed leadership training for major organizations  throughout the Northeastern US and Canada.   I continued to do  this  Part time  for 5 years after retiring from fulltime work

 Positions held were College President , SR Executive Assistant to the President,  Dean  of Life Long Learning , Director of Research and Planning, Campus facilities planning and Instructor in leadership education and other  entry level positions 

The most FUN was teaching  adults and working professionals . The least fun was fundraising I feel very fortunate to have done what i loved and spend time with students and others who kept me young at heart


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 10, 2008)

* If you went to college, where did you go? *  Middlebury. 

* what year did you graduate? * 2003

* what was your degree?  * BA Political Science

* is your degree relative to your profession today? * Yes.  (Law).


----------



## ckofer (Feb 10, 2008)

* If you went to college, where did you go?  UNH*

* what year did you graduate? 1985ish*

* what was your degree?  Math/Economics*

* is your degree relative to your profession today? Probabalistic models would suggest that. 
*


----------



## drjeff (Feb 10, 2008)

*Bachelors* Biology from Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute in 1993
*Doctorate* Dentistry from University of Connecticut in 1997

Both kind of relevant to what I do today (atleast when I have latex gloves on and my fingers in peoples mouths  )

I keep contemplating taking classes to get my MBA, as the more and more I think about it, I really should further my education in that area to aid in the business side of my practice.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 10, 2008)

drjeff said:


> *Bachelors* Biology from Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute in 1993
> *Doctorate* Dentistry from University of Connecticut in 1997
> 
> Both kind of relevant to what I do today (atleast when I have latex gloves on and my fingers in peoples mouths  )
> ...




Wow an MBA for a dentist..lol..I also thought you were alot older like 40-something..:smash::lol:

I have a dentists appointment in 2 weeks..:evil:


----------



## smitty77 (Feb 10, 2008)

* If you went to college, where did you go? *  Worcester Polytechnic Institute (WPI)

* what year did you graduate? *  2000

* what was your degree?  *  B.S. - Civil Engineering

* is your degree relative to your profession today? *[/QUOTE]  Very.  I work as a quality control/assurance tech for a road-paving and road-maintenance company.  I obtained my professional license last year, and though I could now be considered "overqualified" for my present position, the company has been growing in leaps and bounds (doubled in size from 3 years ago) and I see some advancement possibilities coming my way.


----------



## severine (Feb 10, 2008)

* If you went to college, where did you go?*
Northwestern Connecticut Community-Technical College
UCONN

*what year did you graduate?*
1999 from NCCC
ongoing at UCONN

*what was your degree?*
A.S. Liberal Arts & Sciences (NCCC)
ongoing B.A. English (minor in History) (UCONN)

*is your degree relative to your profession today?*
Um, yes and no.  Education and knowledge are beneficial when raising kids.  But as we all know, not required.  I plan on finishing my B.A. English by the time our youngest is in school full-time, though I'm not entirely sure which career path to take at this time.

Prior to becoming a SAHM, I was a municipal secretary - no degree requirements for that job.


----------



## nelsapbm (Feb 10, 2008)

*College* - UVM  Class of 1996.
Have a B.A. in Geography. When I wasnt in class I was skiing or going to hockey games. 
Work? Somewhat related. I work in the urban/suburban planning field.


----------



## aoneil (Feb 10, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Curious about fellow azers edumacation
> 
> * If you went to college, where did you go? *
> University of Oklahoma (many years after I graduated high school, I took the detour through the military route after high school)
> ...


 I think it's relevant to every profession I've worked in (first computers, now audio), but technically speaking, it's not relevant at all (people are just crazy, that's all).  However, having "a" degree helped with some jobs in computers, but that was just to say I had that piece of paper.


----------



## Marc (Feb 11, 2008)

* If you went to college, where did you go? * United College of Goat Farming

* what year did you graduate? * 2004

* what was your degree?  * PhD in Goat and Sheep Farm Management

* is your degree relative to your profession today? *  Naturally.


----------



## severine (Feb 11, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I can't think of a greater calling and a more wonderful one too .. My daughter is one too to 3 young boys. I would have been happy to have been a SAHD when my kids were young.


Thank you.   It's definitely a lot harder than working full time in a traditional job.  More rewarding, too.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 11, 2008)

If you went to college, where did you go?  West Virginia University
                                                             Louisiana State University  

what year did you graduate?  WVU 1979
                                           LSU 1983

what was your degree? WVU BS Animal & Veterinary Sciemce
                                   LSU  Doctor of Veterinary Medicine

is your degree relative to your profession today?  indeed


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 11, 2008)

Severine the fact that you chose to be a SAHM is very commendable . Its a sacrifice that will pay huge dividends for your children . The fact that u are also continuing your education will not only enhance your future employment but ( as my wife used to say ) it provides you the opportunity to converse / communicate and socialize WITH BIG PEOPLE  

As a young couple we were forunate to have my wife be a SAHM  till our youngest graduated from HS . I always told my children that Mom's job was WAY MORE important than anything i did for a living  she was busy Creating A LIFE for us all . She also earned a degree after marriage and entered teaching when our youngest went to college. 

MY daughter ( Not much older than you) a HS Math teacher chose the SAHM role when they adopted 2 kids . She' runs a private tutoring service out of her home and does well but will  re-enter teh teaching ranks later when teh kids are older

Best of luck to u and your family !!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 11, 2008)

*If you went to college, where did you go? * Ithaca College

*what year did you graduate? * 1999

*what was your degree? *BS Applied Psychology, Minor in Business

*is your degree relative to your profession today?* No.  I'm currently in application quality assurance for a financial software company.  But the degree did work out well for my first position out of college, corporate trainer for the same company I'm with today.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 11, 2008)

UNC- Wilmington 1992-1996 (studied Biology and secondary education, got enough hours for a degree, just not in the right things), got a BSBA-Finance from Northeastern in 2004, MBA from Northeastern in 2007.

Since I work as an investment analyst, yes, it's relevant.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 11, 2008)

Curious about fellow azers edumacation

*If you went to college, where did you go? School of Hard Knocks*

*what year did you graduate? I'll be going until the day I die*

*what was your degree? Life*

*is your degree relative to your profession today? Oh Yeah*


----------



## Paul (Feb 11, 2008)

If you went to college, where did you go? Drexel University, Wesleyan University, CCSU

what year did you graduate? 1994

what was your degree? BA Mass Media / Communications

is your degree relative to your profession today? Sorta. Worked in both Television and video production as a freelancer right out of college. worked for a company in California as well as WVIT and WFSB here in CT. Trouble with freelance work is lack of steady pay and benefits. Went to work at SNET as Complex Business Systems Tech. Now am a Technical Sales Consultant (Network Engineer) at AT&T. It sucks big, hairy, sweaty, donkey nutz.


----------



## krisskis (Feb 11, 2008)

If you went to college, where did you go? Nassau Community College...AKA Turnpike Tech

I also got my LPN when i graduated HS..took a 2 year course in my junior and senior years of HS...it was a bitch but sat for my boards when i was 17. That was in 1985.

what year did you graduate? 1987

what was your degree? Associates in Nursing

is your degree relative to your profession today? Of course...been a pediatric nurse for almost 20 years in the same hospital


----------



## tree_skier (Feb 11, 2008)

UNH class of 1982, BS school of health science, major Phys Ed or as it should be called nail pounding.

Plymouth State Collegeor as we called it Plenty Smart College, 1988 MBA, as I now own a hearing healthcare practice to a degree they both helped.


----------



## skibum9995 (Feb 11, 2008)

* If you went to college, where did you go? *
Lyndon State College

* what year did you graduate? *
Dec 2006

* what was your degree?  *
BA Digital Media
AS Computer Science

* is your degree relative to your profession today? *
Not at all. I bag groceries when I'm not skiing.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 11, 2008)

skibum9995 said:


> * If you went to college, where did you go? *
> 
> 
> * is your degree relative to your profession today? *
> Not at all. I bag groceries when I'm not skiing.



I think you win the award for being overqualified..:lol:


----------



## ccskier (Feb 12, 2008)

If you went to college, where did you go? Johnson State College, VT

what year did you graduate? 2002ish, took a few extra years.

what was your degree? Biz admin

is your degree relative to your profession today? Yes


----------



## drjeff (Feb 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow an MBA for a dentist..lol..I also thought you were alot older like 40-something..:smash::lol:
> 
> I have a dentists appointment in 2 weeks..:evil:



Still hanging onto my 30's for a few more years atleast!  As for the MBA thing,  I look at it as why not.  It would give me something to do, and I actually do enjoy the entire learning/education process, plus my wife has 1 more degree than I do (she's got a BS an MS and a DMD to my BS and DMD)


----------



## Marc (Feb 12, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Still hanging onto my 30's for a few more years atleast!  As for the MBA thing,  I look at it as why not.  It would give me something to do, and I actually do enjoy the entire learning/education process, plus my wife has 1 more degree than I do (she's got a BS an MS and a DMD to my BS and DMD)



Wow, two DMD's in the same family.  Your kids probably look like they have mouthfuls of perfect little chicklets.

Anyway, the MBA is a great idea for anyone who works for or owns a business (nearly anyone).  Check out Business Weeks ratings on the best part time MBA programs in the country.  WPI's is actually rated pretty high.  As much as I'd not like to have 3 degrees from the same institution, that's probably where I'll end up for mine.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 12, 2008)

Doc -Marc is on target the MBA is a valuable asset in your portfolio of credentials 

WE just hired a Chief Medical Officer at our regional medical center ( Not much older than you) because in addition to his clinical credentrials and experience he earned an MBA and managed a major group practice  as well as his OWN in the  greater  NY metro region .

He'll probably be our NEXT CEO  _ 

Point is : Get many tools in your satchel --never know when a career change may be desirable


----------



## drjeff (Feb 12, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Doc -Marc is on target the MBA is a valuable asset in your portfolio of credentials
> 
> WE just hired a Chief Medical Officer at our regional medical center ( Not much older than you) because in addition to his clinical credentrials and experience he earned an MBA and managed a major group practice  as well as his OWN in the  greater  NY metro region .
> 
> ...



Not planning on any career change, but I just like to know as much as I can about as many aspects of my entire practice as possibile (both clinical and business).  And with many dollars rolling through my practice each year, while I feel comfortable with the business advisors I have in place,  a significant part of me wants to know/learn more to see if what I'm doing is the most effective way to run things.  Plus, as I look at it, it's never a good thing to stop learning!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 12, 2008)

*If you went to college, where did you go? * Windham College, Putney, Vt, U. of Wyoming
*what year did you graduate? * 1973, 1976

*what was your degree? *BS, Mathematics, MA,  Adult Ed

*is your degree relative to your profession today?* Absolutely....I had to give change back to a guest after educating her on the low down about goggles just yesterday.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2008)

Bump


----------



## dmc (May 7, 2008)

f you went to college, where did you go?  Ohio university
what year did you graduate? didn't ran out of cash..  Only senior person in my company without a college degree...

what was your degree? Communications..

is your degree relative to your profession today?   yeah cause i have to talk to people...


----------



## 180 (May 7, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Curious about fellow azers edumacation
> 
> * If you went to college, where did you go? Cornell Unversity
> 
> ...


----------



## WoodCore (May 7, 2008)

> Curious about fellow azers edumacation



* If you went to college, where did you go?* Clarkson University - Potsdam, NY

* what year did you graduate?* Walked in 1994, received degree in 1995.

* what was your degree?* B.S. in Civil and Environmental Engineering

* is your degree relative to your profession today?* 100%! I'm currently Division Engineer for a utility contractor.


----------



## arik (May 7, 2008)

UC Berkeley, 
graduated in 1993 but walked in 94
BS degree in "plant biology" (botany with more biochemistry and recombinant DNA)
somewhat relevant, I am working in healthcare for 10 years now,
planning to go back to school in fall for MBA


----------



## playoutside (May 7, 2008)

*If you went to college, where did you go? *  Boston University

*what year did you graduate? * 1985 

*what was your degree? * Computer Science, minor Business Admin 

*is your degree relative to your profession today? *  you bet


----------



## mondeo (May 7, 2008)

*If you went to college, where did you go?
Clarkson University '06, B.S.
University of Hartford, (Fall '08?), M.Eng.*

* what was your degree?  
Double major, mechanical and aeronautical engineering
* 
* is your degree relative to your profession today?
Yes. I'm an engineer.

*So my count thus far...
Tech 2, SLU(t) 1, Cornell 1.

Better dead than red! :flame:


----------



## mondeo (May 7, 2008)

ckofer said:


> * what was your degree?  Math/Economics*
> 
> * is your degree relative to your profession today? Probabalistic models would suggest that.
> *



An engineer, a physicist, a mathematician, and a statistician are taken,
one at a time, into a room to undergo a psychological test. In the room is
a table (upon which is a pad and pencil), a chair, a bucket of water, and a
waste basket rigged so that it can be set ablaze from an adjacent room in
which the psychologists watch.

The engineer is first, and the basket is set ablaze. The engineer
immediately jumps up, grabs the bucket of water and dashes the entire thing
onto the fire, flooding the entire room and extinguishing the fire.

The physicist is next. The basket ignites, the physicist quickly calculates
exactly how much water is required to extinguish the flames and pours
exactly that amount, neatly extinguishing the flames.

The mathematician next. The basket blazes up, the mathematician calculates
exactly how much water is required to put out the fire, and then walks out
of the room.

The statistician is last. The basket is ignited. He grabs the bucket, pours
half on one side, half on the other, and announces, "It's out."


----------



## Greg (May 7, 2008)

* If you went to college, where did you go? * Eastern CT State

* what year did you graduate? * 1996

* what was your degree?  * B.S. in Biology

* is your degree relative to your profession today? * Sort of. I'm in IT in the biotech industry.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 8, 2008)

Villanova
1995
Communications

Worked for the National Hockey League in Production, NBC Sports and NBC Ad Sales...now I have my own business...we are an independent distributor of computer networking hardware (Cisco, IBM, HP/Compaq, Nortel etc) selling to large systems integrators nationally....currently looking to sell the biz (most likley to my partner) for a variety of reasons.....anyone looking for an experience saleman with business ownership experience??  

Living/working on Long Island.


----------



## trtaylor (May 8, 2008)

*If you went to college, where did you go?* SUNY Cobleskill

*What year did you graduate?* 1977

*What was your degree?* Agricultural Engineering (Associates) :dunce:

*Is your degree relative to your profession today?* Somewhat.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 8, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Villanova
> 1995
> Communications
> 
> ...



When you moving up? :lol: :wink:


----------



## ckofer (May 8, 2008)

mondeo said:


> An engineer, a physicist, a mathematician, and a statistician are taken,
> one at a time, into a room to undergo a psychological test. In the room is
> a table (upon which is a pad and pencil), a chair, a bucket of water, and a
> waste basket rigged so that it can be set ablaze from an adjacent room in
> ...



*....some are carpenters' wives*


----------



## campgottagopee (May 8, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Curious about fellow azers edumacation
> 
> * If you went to college, where did you go? * Houghton College
> 
> ...


 Sorta, kinda, not really


----------



## Mikey1 (May 9, 2008)

B.S. - Stonehill College 1982- Business Major
M.S. - RPI  1993 - Management

Degrees are somewhat relevant to current job as investment advisor with a large financial services firm.


----------

